# Eclipse Tomcat Plugin funktioniert nicht mit externem TC-Server?



## pocketom (25. Aug 2009)

Ich habe gerade versucht mein TC Eclipse Plugin so zu konfigurieren das es einen externen Server steuert. Das klappt wohl leider nicht da man als 'Tomcat Home' nur lokale Verzeichnisse (oder evtl. von Netzlaufwerken) einstellen kann. Der Server läuft aber nicht unter localhost, sondern auf einem Linux-Server.

Kann man in diesem Fall das Plugin irgendwie so einrichten das man TC starten/stoppen kann und wie gewohnt die Logs auf die Eclipse-Console umleiten lassen?


----------



## maki (25. Aug 2009)

Kenne keine Möglichkeit das Plugin so zu konfigurieren, aber es gibt Ants Task & Maven Plugins die das können.


----------



## pocketom (25. Aug 2009)

Hi, 

das maven2 plugin benutze ich, es kann aber offenbar nur zum deployen/redeployen, starten/stoppen eines einzelnen Services verwendet werden (auch sehr nützlich). Allerding kann man nicht den gesamten TC neustarten bzw. die Logs auf die Eclipse-Console umleiten geht auch nicht damit.


----------



## maki (25. Aug 2009)

Mit dem Cargo Plugin kannst du Server nicht nur neu starten, sondern auch gleich installieren und konfigurieren 
Könnte allerdings etwas zuviel des guten sein, je nachdem was du brauchst...

Um die logs auf einer entfernt laufenden Tomcat instanz zu lesen, bietet sich zB. Lambda Probe an, das kann auch noch viel mehr


----------



## pocketom (26. Aug 2009)

Super danke!

Dann weiss ich was ich heute Abend zum Spielen habe


----------

